# carbomb



## philkilla (May 30, 2019)

New single is out.

Holy shitballs


----------



## Adieu (May 31, 2019)

Children of Bodom + Substances Galore

Pass


----------



## philkilla (May 31, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Children of Bodom + Substances Galore
> 
> Pass


Lol what?


----------



## isispelican (May 31, 2019)

damn!


----------



## Triple7 (May 31, 2019)

So gnarly. They never disappoint.


----------



## Kaura (May 31, 2019)

Eh, leave those ear rape siren sounds to Frontierer so I only have to avoid one band.


----------



## KailM (May 31, 2019)

In other words, if you're looking to have a seizure, watch this video. 

Cool song.


----------



## jaxadam (May 31, 2019)

What the fuck was that shit


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (May 31, 2019)

Chug chug chug chug
Pew pew pew pew

Love it


----------



## vilk (May 31, 2019)

Randy Blythe is the new singer?


----------



## AdenM (May 31, 2019)

I'm most impressed with the mix Nolly got on this track. Sounds quite raw and natural (guitar work aside, lol). 

Put it this way, I think if this song sounded any more djenty I'd be out.


----------



## iamaom (May 31, 2019)

Looks inspired by this:


----------



## Veldar (Jun 1, 2019)

Fuck yes sludggy post Meshuggah meets EQD pedals


----------



## Werecow (Jun 1, 2019)

That song sounds like when i leave Winamp on shuffle in the background, while i play emulator games.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 1, 2019)

Werecow said:


> That song sounds like when i leave Winamp on shuffle in the background, while i play emulator games.


This post sounds like it's from me 20 years ago.


----------



## gunch (Jun 1, 2019)

so they got tired of sounding like melting Dali clocks so they want to sound like raging fuckbots now


----------



## Werecow (Jun 1, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> This post sounds like it's from me 20 years ago.



Winamp still rocks


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 1, 2019)

That was wild lol
Meta was one of my albums of whatever year it came out, I'll def be checking this out


----------



## HANIAK (Jun 4, 2019)

CAR BOMB rules. Since day one. Screw the naysayers.


----------



## Anquished (Jun 4, 2019)

Ah, so THAT's what sleep paralysis is like.

Pewpew.


----------



## gunch (Jun 4, 2019)

Been listening to it a lot, really liking the neck-esque throwback toward the end

I dont mind the beam rifle blast beats but a whole album of that would fatigue my brain

PS the video absolutely fucks


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jun 4, 2019)

Werecow said:


> Winamp still rocks


I still use Winamp


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2019)

I’m so glad they released new material. I needed that in my life


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 5, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Children of Bodom + Substances Galore
> 
> Pass


It's interesting how someone's available frame of reference can so strongly alter what they can experience.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Jun 5, 2019)

PEW PEW PEW PEW

(sorry I had to)


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 7, 2019)

philkilla said:


> New single is out.
> 
> Holy shitballs




Wow something not periphery related oh wait, Nolly. Thanks a lot Phil. 

I do kinda dig it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 7, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Children of Bodom + Substances Galore



Man, this take is wild. 

I've always just assumed they were massive fans of Meshuggah's "I" EP.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 8, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> Wow something not periphery related oh wait, Nolly. Thanks a lot Phil.
> 
> I do kinda dig it.




Quiet whore


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## DLG (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 26, 2019)

DLG said:


>



Well that was freaking awesome.


----------



## Joan Maal (Jul 26, 2019)

I discovered them live opening for AAL in Barcelona ... impressive pure energy mad guys !! Loved it


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 26, 2019)

DLG said:


>




Damn... blown away, sick song!!

Looking forward to see them at radar festival and later at euroblast!


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 26, 2019)

These two singles are fantastic. I was obsessed with Waveforms when it came out, did not like Meta at all, but these 2 singles have me pumped for the new stuff.


----------



## Joan Maal (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## gunch (Jul 26, 2019)

Greg stringing his guitar with these


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 26, 2019)

Man this release seems even better, now I wanna know how they get that sound


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 27, 2019)

Nothing grinding my soul to dust quite like Black Blood did yet but there's time.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jul 27, 2019)

"Dissect Yourself" was my introduction to this band. I love it. "Scattered Sprites" is even better. I must explore more of this.


----------



## AdenM (Jul 27, 2019)

I've had Meta on repeat since Dissect Yourself came out. So rdy, hope these guys get some respect on this new album.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 29, 2019)

DLG said:


>




I love car bomb so much, but these Allan Holdsworth-isms kill me. It's so over played.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2019)

Veldar said:


> I love car bomb so much, but these Allan Holdsworth-isms kill me. It's so over played.



Where do you hear Holdsworth influence in this? I'm not hearing any saxophone-like leads, alien chord progressions, or any Holdsworth spidery chord voicings.

EDIT: should've waited to hit reply before getting to the solo. I get what you mean, but honestly, it's pretty far removed from actual Holdsworth style soloing. 

Also, I'll take Holdsworth style leads over the next millionth guitarist that plays 3 note per string neo classical leads any day. Now THAT is over played.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 29, 2019)

Eptaceros said:


> EDIT: should've waited to hit reply before getting to the solo. I get what you mean, but honestly, it's pretty far removed from actual Holdsworth style soloing.
> 
> Also, I'll take Holdsworth style leads over the next millionth guitarist that plays 3 note per string neo classical leads any day. Now THAT is over played.


Or wandering semi-modal noodling...or sweep arpeggiating through a chord progression...


----------



## Veldar (Jul 29, 2019)

Eptaceros said:


> EDIT: should've waited to hit reply before getting to the solo. I get what you mean, but honestly, it's pretty far removed from actual Holdsworth style soloing.



Maybe that's why I hate it so much, it's got just enough of the influenced that it hits my ear as being Holsworth-ian but it's not moving through any chord changes or outlining harmony.

IDK studying jazz for 3 years at a uni has probably made me a grumpy old bassist.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2019)

hahah that'll do it!


----------



## DLG (Jul 30, 2019)

I thought it was pretty cool since they don't usually solo too much


----------



## ikarus (Jul 31, 2019)

So I went to Animals as Leaders yesterday and then I heard carbomb. Does anybody know which guitar the guy plays? Looked like a normal explorer but with very long scale...


----------



## gunch (Jul 31, 2019)

ikarus said:


> So I went to Animals as Leaders yesterday and then I heard carbomb. Does anybody know which guitar the guy plays? Looked like a normal explorer but with very long scale...



2011 Gibson Baritone Explorer, before that he was playing various LTDs, MHs mostly 
Apparently Gibson forgot the plans and lost the tooling because the CS won't make him another one


----------



## Avitus (Jul 31, 2019)

I could do without the beeps and such but the rest of this is siiick!


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm cool with the beeps and lasers. The whole djenty, Meshuggah-influenced scene is completely dead creatively if we're being honest. Even Meshuggah has been stuck in a rut for the last 15 years. 

It's great that there is a band like this that is trying new things and adding weird stuff into that mix, just to try something new and creating sounds that are going to throw people off and get their attention and push the envelope farther. It's clear that they are even willing to try stuff that might even end up sucking, but at least they are determined to keep trying to evolve their sound, which is really great to me. 

Add that with the very cool and well-distributed clean vocals and the tempos that keep going up and down throughout the songs and you have a band that clearly stands apart from the rest, even if their main influences are very clear and not too original.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 1, 2019)

DLG said:


> I'm cool with the beeps and lasers. The whole djenty, Meshuggah-influenced scene is completely dead creatively if we're being honest. Even Meshuggah has been stuck in a rut for the last 15 years.
> 
> It's great that there is a band like this that is trying new things and adding weird stuff into that mix, just to try something new and creating sounds that are going to throw people off and get their attention and push the envelope farther. It's clear that they are even willing to try stuff that might even end up sucking, but at least they are determined to keep trying to evolve their sound, which is really great to me.
> 
> Add that with the very cool and well-distributed clean vocals and the tempos that keep going up and down throughout the songs and you have a band that clearly stands apart from the rest, even if their main influences are very clear and not too original.



Meshuggah is stuck in a rut? I'll take their "rut" over this crap any day of the week I guess


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 1, 2019)

If you're enjoying this check out Circuit of Suns' new EP "Night Sister". Less "beeps and bleeps" and some of the same vibes, plus they got rid of the ultra-lame semi-rap lyrics from the full-length ("We don't know who ourselves be, but we damn sure know how to selfie"..really?).


DLG said:


> I'm cool with the beeps and lasers. The whole djenty, Meshuggah-influenced scene is completely dead creatively if we're being honest. Even Meshuggah has been stuck in a rut for the last 15 years.
> 
> It's great that there is a band like this that is trying new things and adding weird stuff into that mix, just to try something new and creating sounds that are going to throw people off and get their attention and push the envelope farther. It's clear that they are even willing to try stuff that might even end up sucking, but at least they are determined to keep trying to evolve their sound, which is really great to me.
> 
> Add that with the very cool and well-distributed clean vocals and the tempos that keep going up and down throughout the songs and you have a band that clearly stands apart from the rest, even if their main influences are very clear and not too original.


My sentiments exactly! I'll take failed experimentation over easy-ass repetition any day.


Apex1rg7x said:


> Meshuggah is stuck in a rut? I'll take their "rut" over this crap any day of the week I guess


I love Meshuggah, but they've been doing basically the same shit since Nothing. It's good shit, but its not moving heavy music forward any longer. Car Bomb is far more rhythmically and harmonically complex, more interesting vocally, and overall just far more advanced musically. Even if you don't like it, it's a lie to say that they're not doing their own thing at an incredibly high level of skill.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 1, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I love Meshuggah, but they've been doing basically the same shit since Nothing. It's good shit, but its not moving heavy music forward any longer. Car Bomb is far more rhythmically and harmonically complex, more interesting vocally, and overall just far more advanced musically. Even if you don't like it, it's a lie to say that they're not doing their own thing at an incredibly high level of skill.



Oh I realize Meshuggah has their sound and it works for them. To be fair, I've tried listening to Carbomb but I just cant get into it at all. It's just too all over the place for me I guess


----------



## brector (Aug 1, 2019)

Pre-ordered this!


----------



## gunch (Aug 1, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Meshuggah is stuck in a rut? I'll take their "rut" over this crap any day of the week I guess



Violent sleep of reason is Ambien dude


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 1, 2019)

gunch said:


> Violent sleep of reason is Ambien dude



Maybe I like something more on the chill side than something that makes me think my heads gonna explode....maybe I'm getting old? Lol


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 1, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> If you're enjoying this check out Circuit of Suns' new EP "Night Sister". Less "beeps and bleeps" and some of the same vibes, plus they got rid of the ultra-lame semi-rap lyrics from the full-length ("We don't know who ourselves be, but we damn sure know how to selfie"..really?).




They got a new vocalist, so probably no more rap.

I used to be in that band...way back when.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 1, 2019)

Triple7 said:


> They got a new vocalist, so probably no more rap.
> 
> I used to be in that band...way back when.


That explains it. I liked the other guy's "metal vocals" but some of those lyrics were....childish... 
How long have they been around?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2019)

Man...Car Bomb went downhill pretty damn quickly now that they finally got their fifteen minutes of fame (after 10+ years) thanks to touring with Dillinger on Dillinger's final tour. Yikes.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't know, each album just sounds like a more beefed-up version what they've been doing the whole time.


----------



## gunch (Aug 2, 2019)

I’d say meta has like 2-3 songs I skip but the good stuff is GOoooood (Black Blood and Sets , like the guy that said before, makes me want to break shit) where I can listen to all of centralia and waveforms. Not exactly a steep decline.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 6, 2019)

I sat next to them in a Wagamama's in Guildford before their set at Radar fest. I'd heard good things about them but never listened to them until seeing them live. They were insanely good and the crowd was going hard for it. Was great!


----------



## Aumann (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah i saw them at Arctangent and they were tight as hell


----------



## gunch (Sep 6, 2019)

This new song is them, like, playing chicken with conventional song structure and predictable progressions and like, phase shifting before impact

waveforms = waves, single dimensions?
meta = 2d forms and tessellations
mordial = 3d
their next album = ????


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 7, 2019)

gunch said:


> This new song is them, like, playing chicken with conventional song structure and predictable progressions and like, phase shifting before impact
> 
> waveforms = waves, single dimensions?
> meta = 2d forms and tessellations
> ...


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 25, 2019)

The band sent out a private link for anyone that preordered, saying to "share responsibly." You guys are cool, right?


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 25, 2019)

I bet they get more shares that way than if they'd said "please everyone share this as much as you can".


----------



## brector (Sep 25, 2019)

They also said the vinyl is being delayed a month or so


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 26, 2019)

Full album streaming on the Youtube now;
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsL4euGpTkzNI-QLwr291JwlTcY-HEm-z


----------



## philkilla (Sep 27, 2019)

Lmao it's gonna take a while to process this.

The tones and sounds are so hecking gnarly it's mind boggling.


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm liking this more as an album than I did hearing the individual songs they put out, if that makes any sense.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I'm liking this more as an album than I did hearing the individual songs they put out, if that makes any sense.



Yeah, kinda. It's controlled chaos as I like to describe it


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2019)

Absolutely mindblowing album. As I said earlier, these guys are the only true successors to the creative spirit of early Meshuggah. Just absolutely pushing every boundary at the same time, sheesh. Tons to digest.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 27, 2019)

Wow this is a monster!!!!!!


----------



## oneblackened (Sep 27, 2019)

What a fuckin' album. So mind-breakingly heavy and fuckin weird.


----------



## brector (Sep 27, 2019)

Sounds promising, can't wait to give it a listen, downloading now!


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 27, 2019)

My God I'm only on my first listen and this album is BRILLIANT.


----------



## philkilla (Sep 27, 2019)

X1,000,000


----------



## gunch (Sep 27, 2019)

it's taking me a while to wrap my head around the guitar tone going from normal to a writhing, flailing mass of corrugated conduit and back again

Xoxoy is dope though



Mordial said:


> ooooOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## Winspear (Sep 28, 2019)

The Pewpews - How!?


----------



## Doug N (Sep 28, 2019)

DLG said:


> Absolutely mindblowing album. As I said earlier, these guys are the only true successors to the creative spirit of early Meshuggah. Just absolutely pushing every boundary at the same time, sheesh. Tons to digest.


Dammit I was going to post essentially the same thing. I’m getting a huge Meshuggah DEI vibe plus their own craziness added to it. Maybe Album of the Year for me, really a complex, brutal album.


----------



## philkilla (Sep 28, 2019)

Doug N said:


> Dammit I was going to post essentially the same thing. I’m getting a huge Meshuggah DEI vibe plus their own craziness added to it. Maybe Album of the Year for me, really a complex, brutal album.



Nothing against Meta, it's one of my all time favorites, but Mordial sounds so much more technical and unhinged, but still insanely tight.

I seriously cannot stop laughing like a madman while listening to it.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 28, 2019)

philkilla said:


> I seriously cannot stop laughing like a madman while listening to it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 29, 2019)

Added....


----------



## Aumann (Sep 30, 2019)

This album is blowing my mind. The guitar tone is so chunky and nasty, it's amazing.

I was sitting on the train, giving it my first listen and couldn't help myself just going "hohohohohoooooo" because of the chunky madness messing with my brain. People looked at me as if i was crazy.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 30, 2019)

Aumann said:


> This album is blowing my mind. The guitar tone is so chunky and nasty, it's amazing.
> 
> I was sitting on the train, giving it my first listen and couldn't help myself just going "hohohohohoooooo" because of the chunky madness messing with my brain. People looked at me as if i was crazy.



That's basically me yesterday haha. I also was on the train and when the album started, 2/3 of time my face was looking like something stinks somewhere. You know, the "shit, that's brutal" face.


----------



## Lrrrr (Sep 30, 2019)

Album of the year for me. Maybe even the decade.

Mind blown.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 30, 2019)

This will probably finish in my top 3 this year. Holy shit.


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 1, 2019)

I can't even process this. This album is amazing. Vague Skies is one of the single coolest songs I've heard in years.


----------



## Aumann (Oct 1, 2019)

Winspear said:


> The Pewpews - How!?


Well dude, i saw him do it live and i still don't know how!!!! It's killing me


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Aumann said:


> Well dude, i saw him do it live and i still don't know how!!!! It's killing me



My bet is the whammy pedal, somehow


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 1, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> My bet is the whammy pedal, somehow


I think Pedram from Frontierer said something about a ring modulator? Or maybe an LFO connected to control a pitch shifter. Either way it's cool as fuck, lol.

I really, really like this album, definitely in my top 5 this year, I don't really think it's better than Meta outside of the absolutely crushing production. I think they leaned into the catchier aspects they've always had, which isn't a bad thing, those just aren't the things that pull me in with this band.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah it's boomer for me that these guys are still so underrated


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 1, 2019)

It's a whammy and he programs all the shifts in midi.

Which is apparently a pain because they don't play to a click.

I either read this in an interview or heard this in an interview but I can't remember where.


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 1, 2019)

That's kinda... boring. I was expecting something more out of left field than that. Still a great effect though.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 1, 2019)

Great album but all the "pew pews" and Gojira-style string rakes in every second bar kinda throws me off. Same thing with Frontierer but they overdo it even more and they usually don't even fit the song that well.


----------



## Veldar (Oct 1, 2019)

Winspear said:


> The Pewpews - How!?



It's the EQD data croupter.

Whammy is the pitch glides, not the pew pews


----------



## MiPwnYew (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm way late to party, but I had never checked out these guys until now and man... I haven't been this taken back by some new music in quite a while. I started with the new album and I'm working backwards, but it feels like I'm listening to progressive music for the very first time, again lol. It's not everyday music, but perfect for those time you want your brain disgustingly scrambled.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

This is my morning listening routine when I'm going to work. Amazing


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 3, 2019)

New album is way out there, unbelievable great! Always nice to see a band that does not go with the flow but make their own music and path. Hoping this band will get some more succes in the future they deserve it!

Also live their great, seem them at euroblast as well as radar where both great shows, super tight!


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 3, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> This is my morning listening routine when I'm going to work. Amazing


I've been cranking it in the car to get the kids nice and hyped up before turning them out into the school playground and fleeing the scene.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I've been cranking it in the car to get the kids nice and hyped up before turning them out into the school playground and fleeing the scene.



That's parenting done right for sure haha


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 3, 2019)

"Why isn't the music on the radio like the music we listen to in the car?"

asked my 7 year old son yesterday


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 3, 2019)

I watched Mikes documentary a couple years ago, and just rewatched it tonight. Man am I glad they stuck with it after those first couple years of crap tours trying to support Centralia.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 3, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> I watched Mikes documentary a couple years ago, and just rewatched it tonight. Man am I glad they stuck with it after those first couple years of crap tours trying to support Centralia.



Do you know where to find that documentary? Watching it back in the day was my first touch with this band and now that I'm more of a fan I'd love to rewatch it.


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 3, 2019)

I just watched it on Micahels youtube like 10 hours ago, but it kind of looks like he just pulled it down. So weird, it'd been on youtube for like 7 years. It was called "Why you do this" and theres still a reup of the parts where he talks to Joe from Gojira, but the original isn't in my history, and he only has three videos on his channel, none of them being the documentary.


----------



## philkilla (Oct 5, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> "Why isn't the music on the radio like the music we listen to in the car?"
> 
> asked my 7 year old son yesterday


Your kid is awesome


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 6, 2019)

philkilla said:


> Your kid is awesome


The school suggested that for "music homework" we should allow the children to listen to lots of different genres of music so in a way I'm helping their education.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 6, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> The school suggested that for "music homework" we should allow the children to listen to lots of different genres of music so in a way I'm helping their education.



Let him spread the good taste in school


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Oct 6, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> I watched Mikes documentary a couple years ago, and just rewatched it tonight. Man am I glad they stuck with it after those first couple years of crap tours trying to support Centralia.



Damn, I never realized it was him!


----------



## isispelican (Oct 8, 2019)

The music is crushing but the vocals feel kind of uninspired to me, especially the cleans, they could have used more work imo. There is also a hilariously bad Thordendal solo rip off in there. Nevertheless really enjoying this record!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2020)

Bumping, thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 26, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Bumping, thought you guys might be interested.




Holy shit, that sounds pretty much like the studio recording. Last night I went to the Fortin website for the first time and now I want a Cali.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 26, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Bumping, thought you guys might be interested.




Holy shit, that sounds pretty much like the studio recording. Last night I went to the Fortin website for the first time and now I want a Cali.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 26, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Bumping, thought you guys might be interested.




Holy shit, that sounds pretty much like the studio recording. Last night I went to the Fortin website for the first time and now I want a Cali.


----------



## philkilla (Jan 26, 2020)

Greg is fucking insane.

Lucky bastards got a front row seat.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2020)

What is he tuned to? I saw someone say D# (which I take to mean an octave below E standard) and that the A string is also down an octave (and a half step) and then the rest of the strings are in standard. Anyone know if that’s correct? It’s time I start figuring out what he’s doing, because it’s just so cool sounding.


----------



## Anquished (Jan 27, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> What is he tuned to? I saw someone say D# (which I take to mean an octave below E standard) and that the A string is also down an octave (and a half step) and then the rest of the strings are in standard. Anyone know if that’s correct? It’s time I start figuring out what he’s doing, because it’s just so cool sounding.



I THINK its 6 string Drop Ab but pitch shifted. At least that is what I've seen other people say it is.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 27, 2020)

Pretty sure he's in Ab and then anything lower is pitch shifting.


----------



## brector (Jan 27, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Bumping, thought you guys might be interested.



Well there goes my question on how they could possibly play it live!


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2020)

carbomb is awesome and if you disagree you are wrong


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 29, 2020)

isispelican said:


> There is also a hilariously bad Thordendal solo rip off in there. Nevertheless really enjoying this record!


Is there any other kind of Thordenal solo? *rim shot*

Been queuing up these guys and Converge a lot lately. Absolutely monstrous sounds from both.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2020)

Third vid, maximum pews!!!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Jan 29, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Third vid, maximum pews!!!




Ah I was just about to upload this. Finally I know how he's doing the pew pews haha


----------



## Doug N (Jan 29, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Is there any other kind of Thordenal solo? *rim shot*
> 
> Been queuing up these guys and Converge a lot lately. Absolutely monstrous sounds from both.


Frontierer is in the same general category of face peeling


----------



## bulb (Jan 30, 2020)

Doug N said:


> Frontierer is in the same general category of face peeling



I was told to check them out if I dig carbomb and I was severely disappointed


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2020)

definitely not in the same league


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2020)

btw, the dude in the background enjoying the pew pews is Jocke from Clawfinger


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 30, 2020)

Frontierer is awesome, IMO, but nothing like Carbomb. Carbomb is like daggers and lasers blasting to you to bits, Fronteirer is like being trapped under the longest, heaviest train ever. Relentless and monotonous. Both excellent, but no even close to the same thing.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Jan 30, 2020)

How I wish a Rig Rundown of Car Bomb!


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 30, 2020)

You mean like this?


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 1, 2020)

I wonder what Amp Sim and drive he uses. Love his tone.

And super insane sounds with those fortin too!

And is mordial all axe fx? Because damn that tone is killer!


----------



## drmosh (Feb 1, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> I wonder what Amp Sim and drive he uses. Love his tone.
> 
> And super insane sounds with those fortin too!
> 
> And is mordial all axe fx? Because damn that tone is killer!



afaik it was a mesa, could be wrong tho


----------



## AdenM (Feb 2, 2020)

Whipped out the whammy pedal after watching Greg play, but it's not the same. What a monster player.


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2020)

This isn't on spotify 

_CUTYOURFUCKING _
FACE
OFF


----------



## Aumann (Feb 4, 2020)

I tell you, i saw them at Arctangent and they were inhumanly tight live, be it the drummer, the guitarist, the bass players. They were just about perfect and i don't know how they do it. 

I saw frontierer there as well, and while their liveshow is wild, i'm definitely bored with them on CD. Car bomb just has so much going on and so many "wtf how do they do that" moments. Blows my mind. 

I got into car bomb because it was intriguing but i stay because their songs actually stay interesting and are more than a gimmick.


----------



## buck fever (Feb 15, 2020)

They literally check every metal box I have. Tony Danza used to be as close as I could get, but as time when on, I got super bored with their newer stuff (3&4).


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 18, 2020)

what a ridiculous band. I went from not really being into them to completely loving them with Mordial. Looking forward to many more years of sick releases.


----------



## DLG (Feb 19, 2020)

just bought my ticket to see them in March in Budapest, can't wait. Had a chance to see them at a festival, but I think a small club is going to be a much better experience.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 19, 2020)

This thread just reminded me that they hate the Midwest and I'll have to fly to a coast to see them. The last time they were supposed to come here they canceled, and the time before that they were literally at the far end of Illinois. On a Tuesday or some shit.


----------



## mor3evrfld (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey guys, nice to find a Car Bomb thread here! I just uploaded this in depth analysis video of "the sentinel" and that w^w^^w^w pattern that is contained all over this song! Plus a playthrough of it.
Hope you enjoy! Stay safe and listen to CAR_BOMB


----------



## Veldar (Apr 24, 2020)

They haven't played Australia yet, I hope they get the chance one day.


----------



## mor3evrfld (May 4, 2020)

Part 2 of the Car Bomb analysis is finally here!


----------



## Ralyks (May 4, 2020)

Really need to see them. Mordial was my first "brand new" vinyl from when I finally started buying vinyl earlier this year.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 2, 2020)

Who is still listening Mordial after one year?

Just listen to it again, what a killer record!


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 2, 2020)

I still rock it pretty often. It’s a fun jam


----------



## Shawn (Oct 5, 2020)

Pietjepieter said:


> Who is still listening Mordial after one year?
> 
> Just listen to it again, what a killer record!


Me, too. Heck, I’m still listening to Meta and the wave album after 4-5 years. Car Bomb never gets old. Love these guys.


----------

